# Florence + the Machine



## Minish (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone else listen to her? :D Or rather, her and... assorted musicians who are meant to be 'the Machine', but yeah.

Everyone was listening to her, and I was like 'bleh hype' until I actually decided to join them. Omg. <3! All of her music is gorgeous and eeeee! There must be some other fans here?

My favourite songs are Cosmic Love, Drumming Love, Rabbit Heart and Hurricane Drunk. <3 And I can't wait to hear the eventual second album.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2010)

AK will love it because it has titvocals, zeta reticuli will respond with a "meh". And me, I have nothing to say. Nothing at all. Because it is probably indie shit I don't care about.


----------



## Minish (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay?

It's a pretty... limited view to assume something's automatically shit you don't care about.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2010)

Or you could assume that if it was any good, I would be listening to it.

Which isn't always true, but it mostly is. I have heard some good things about this chica but something tells me that like with most of her ilk I will care about, at most, three songs. Therefore I'm just not going to bother unless I have nothing better to listen to. And I have about eleven thousand songs to listen to.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 12, 2010)

I can listen to Rabbit Heart incessantly, but nothing else of hers has really caught my attention.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 13, 2010)

i saw her BRIT performance with dizzee rascal and wasn't impressed. the studio version of that song honestly sounds worse to me.

idk. i'm not a big fan.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 13, 2010)

:DDDDD

Florence + the Machine is absolutely amazing! Aside from the fact that she's pretty hawt, her entire album (apart from Kiss With a Fist) is amazing. My favourites are Rabbit Heart, Dog Days Are Over, and Girl With One Eye.


----------



## Minish (Mar 13, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Or you could assume that if it was any good, I would be listening to it.


...
=_=



Lorem Ipsum said:


> :DDDDD
> 
> Florence + the Machine is absolutely amazing! Aside from the fact that she's pretty hawt, her entire album (apart from Kiss With a Fist) is amazing. My favourites are Rabbit Heart, Dog Days Are Over, and Girl With One Eye.


Yaay! :D She totally is! And heh, I'm actually not that big a fan of Kiss With a Fist either, I prefer the other songs she chose as singles.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 14, 2010)

Altmer said:
			
		

> Or you could assume that if it was any good, I would be listening to it.


okay so are you here for anything other than flaunting how hardcore a musicphile you are or what because seriously this is just a waste of a post. ~nobody cares~

I like Florence + the Machine... I guess? I love her voice, it's absolutely gorgeous but it's not really my type of music I suppose. I like Kiss with a Fist, though.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 16, 2010)

No I am flaunting that this is boring music for boring people.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 16, 2010)

that you haven't listened to

but it is still boring

and even if it was you still have no reason to post other than to put other people down


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 16, 2010)

i have good quality detectors™


----------

